# How to Spot Dead and Dying Elms - Video



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

For anyone wondering what a dead elm looks like, here is a link to my YouTube video posted after last season (2012), “How to Identify Dead Elms.” It focuses on dead elms, not morels. To see the shrooms found under these same trees check out my companion videos, “Confessions of a Tree Hunter – Part One and Part Two.” Part One netted 14 lbs, and Part Two ended with 9 lbs, in 2012, which was a poor year for most of us. 
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi_MM8-Yj4[/video]


----------



## buckeyes1gk (Apr 29, 2013)

Excellent video and very good information. All new shroomers should take heed!


----------



## sheephat (Feb 5, 2013)

Great video! Thank you very much.


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

You're welcome, Sheephat and Buckeyes1gk, and thanks for the compliments. I would be thrilled if my video on how to spot dead elms helped you and many others to find several pounds, maybe even the Motherlode!!!


----------

